# Hokkaido earthquake



## Dontwait00 (Sep 6, 2018)

After the earthquake at Hokkaido, Japan, *8 *persons have died, *120 *victims and *40 *missing people, consequently Nintendo have moved the Nintendo direct for few weeks for respect.

This earthquake was *magnitude 6.7*

Source: Twitter
Due to the powerful earthquake in Hokkaido, Japan, we have decided to delay this week’s planned Nintendo Direct. We will provide a new time and date in the near future. Thank you for your understanding. pic.twitter.com/IITgJFtzub— Nintendo of America (@NintendoAmerica) September 6, 2018


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 6, 2018)

You may want to get a staff member to fix the title of the thread.


----------



## Dontwait00 (Sep 6, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> You may want to get a staff member to fix the title of the thread.


How can i ask or who?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 6, 2018)

Dontwait00 said:


> How can i ask or who?


Under your original post on the left should be a report button select that then tell them you screwed up the title and need it fixed.


----------



## Dontwait00 (Sep 6, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Under your original post on the left should be a report button select that then tell them you screwed up the title and need it fixed.


Thanks, i have reported it.


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 6, 2018)

Useless thread, there's already one on the first page. 

And "hearquake"? Wut?


----------



## oji (Sep 6, 2018)

And why in the Switch emulation / homebrew section? Japan need more stability from Nintendo updates?


----------



## ut2k4master (Sep 6, 2018)

Dontwait00 said:


> consequently Nintendo have moved the Nintendo direct *for few weeks*


well thats just you guessing


----------

